# Кто пробовал лечить остеохондроз уколами Алфлутопа?



## AnatolK (24 Апр 2020)

Работаю в офисе. Постоянно нахожусь в одном положении, да еще и спиной к окну. Наверное, продуло. Шею повернуть невозможно. Врач рекомендовал уколы Алфлутопа.  Хотелось бы услышать тех, кто колол Алфлутоп при хроническом остеохондрозе. Осложняет выбор препарата наличие язвы и лишний вес.


----------



## La murr (24 Апр 2020)

@AnatolK, здравствуйте!
О хондропротекторах -
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2408/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/18852/
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Апр 2020)

Бесполезная пустышка!


----------



## aldashkina (2 Июн 2020)

Остеохондроз давно, поэтому лечение назначали разное, по моим ощущениям самый лучший результат от Алфлутопа. Его прокалываю раз в полгода и живу спокойно. Шея не болит, голова не кружится, руки тоже перестали неметь. Хорошо еще комплексно лечение проходить, чтобы помимо уколов еще курс массажа был или физиотерапия. Но реально это самый лучший хондропротектор и по цене нормальный.


----------

